
Creating “No Trump Social” with Tensorflow.js - cwbuecheler
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/creating-no-trump-social-with-tensorflow-js-54a44d74cdb5
======
core-questions
Is this really how you want to cope with the world? Are we so childish we have
to replace pictures of the bloviator-in-chief with puppies just to exist in a
happy state of disinformation all day long?

May as well just buy a Hugbox and have done with it if you can't deal with
things you don't like to this extent.

~~~
cwbuecheler
This is reasonable feedback, and the article actually addresses it - I don't
think the extension particularly contributes to existing in "a happy state of
disinformation all day long." The tweets/posts are all still there, still
readable - all of the news remains in your timeline. It's not muting Trump or
people who tweet about him. All it's doing is reducing the amount of times you
have to see the dude's grotesque visage in your timeline. It was a fun
experiment with face detection.

------
cwbuecheler
How two JavaScript developers went from zero to “AI-driven browser extension
that replaces Trump with puppies” in a few weeks.

